

Show HN: My first weekend project, Wikihowtodo, a to-do list maker. - dwaynemaxworh

Here is the link: http://www.wikihowtodo.com<p>I know a lot of geeks share the same dream -- build the next kick-ass todo-list/project management system.<p>So do I.<p>However, as I was quite positive that my web development skill is worse than 99% of developers' in this community, I decided to build something simple, useless but unique.<p>So I built this.<p>Basically it's a Wikihow scraper, nothing more.
It gives you a place to store interesting Wikihow articles and yes, they are converted into todo lists.<p>I know this site is not that good, but I still need your guys' feedback.<p>For example, as I am a non English native speaker, you can simply put "Your English Suck!"
in this post, it's already way better than silence.&#60;p&#62;Thanks.
======
pontifier
I just started www.ToDoWiki.com a few days ago... So we are probably
competitors. That aside, I do have some suggestions, as some things didn't
work as I would expect.

Front Page: I expected to be able to click on your tag cloud, or at least see
some of your content without signing up.

Signup: The preference checkboxes don't align with the labels in my browser.

Add a list from wikihow: I was surprised to see a text box for entering a url
rather than a list to choose from. Clicking in the text field clears the field
entirely. I was expecting to be able to edit the url already there.

The list created appears to be in reversed order... ie the first steps are at
the bottom.

"this list is not helpful" should be "remove list" or "delete" or something
more descriptive of the task that will be done when the link is clicked, and a
popup confirmation seems over protective for this, as clicking "I finished
this list" does almost the same thing(remove list from active lists)

"Home" and "Profile" don't really seem to describe what I would find on those
pages. "Current Lists" and "History" would be more descriptive.

I do like the random stuff box, the stuff that shows up there is quite
entertaining. Also the site design is very clean looking.

Good luck!

~~~
pontifier
Just one more thing... not sure if this is intentional or not, but it seems
like all the user summary pages are available to be viewed by changing the
user number on the profile page.

~~~
pontifier
And on more... You seem to have over 1000 users in just a few days.... that's
pretty impressive.

~~~
dwaynemaxworh
Hi pontifier, thank you for your precious feedback! I don't think we are
competitors, since this is just a project I made in order to learn Rails, and
I see no way of monetizing it. :) I will definitely do some changes to my
site.

------
Tarski
I like the idea, however some of the things I want to do aren't on wikihow. So
I would like a way to add them without assigning them to an existing wikihow
list. Can you add a feature to create a custom list?

~~~
dwaynemaxworh
Hi Tarski, thank you for your feedkback! I will try to add that feature.

